
AMD “Ryzen C7” Smartphone SoC Specifications Listed - tapper
https://www.techpowerup.com/267935/amd-ryzen-c7-smartphone-soc-specifications-listed
======
slezyr
Why ARM's SOCs use multiple types of cores? I can understand low power ones
for power saving, but three types?...

~~~
ksec
Power Budget, Transistor Budget.

But in reality Cortex X-1 ( by default excluding custom changes ) is pretty
much the same as Cortex - A78 but increase both internal and external
bandwidth and cache along with double NEON unit. While the low performance is
a completely different design.

I still dont know how these thing schedule their workload.

------
hajile
Is this AMD entering the ARM market again or Samsung using their Ryzen
branding?

~~~
Sathi
Samsung and AMD are collaborating and coming up with a SoC with ARM Cortex X1,
A78 and A55 based CPU and AMD is providing the GPU.

------
wmf
This looks pretty fake, although a future Exynos may have similar specs.

~~~
baybal2
On other hand, it sounds way more real than previous rumours of AMD slapping
ARM frontend onto Zen

~~~
wmf
That wasn't a rumor; that was AMD's official public roadmap.
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/7990/amd-
announces-k12-core-c...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/7990/amd-
announces-k12-core-custom-64bit-arm-design-in-2016)

------
DedlySnek
> Manufactured on TSMC 5 nm process

Seems weird that Samsung would use a competitor's fab to manufacture their own
SoC

~~~
ksec
If you consider when their collaboration were announced and product _shipping_
within ~18 months it seems the only choice would be to use TSMC instead of
their own Fab, given both ARM and AMD has many experience with TSMC and the
Cortex-X1 design likely have blueprint ready on TSMC.

